

Mozilla debates supporting H.264 - lysol
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2012/03/idealism-vs-pragmatism-mozilla-debates-supporting-h264-video-playback.ars

======
AndrewDucker
Previous discussion on HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3692771>

Actual discussion on Google Groups:

[http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.platform/browse_t...](http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.platform/browse_thread/thread/fb14de8b9ad84e15#)

